# Delawere Meet SUNDAY 04/19/09 ~DC/MD/VA/NJ/NY/PA



## 280zcarguy (Apr 15, 2009)

*Delaware Meet SUNDAY 04/19/09 ~DC/MD/VA/NJ/NY/PA*

On Sunday, April 19, 2009, the East Coast Z Association will host its Spring Meet at Bellevue State Park, 800 Carr Road, Wilmington, DE 19809. The meet will take place at the large parking lot located near the Tennis Center and will last from 11AM to 3PM. Please be advised that there will be an entrance fee for all entering the park ($3.00 for Delaware residents and $6.00 for out of state). 
A link to information about the park can be found here:

http://www.destateparks.com/di...x.asp

Come out and join the ECZA and fellow Z’ers on the first meet of the year !!!!!


----------

